# Stoneys latest project



## Stoney Bud (May 21, 2007)

Massive hash oil.

I've taken a pound of big bud, a pound of processed, ground-up shake and a gallon of ISO and put it all together.

Yesterday, after a week of soaking, I took out the solids and pressed them until almost dry.

The ISO is almost black.

So far, it's evaporated down about a quart. Three to go.

I just have it sitting outside on my screened in porch in the 80+F. heat.

Man oh man, I can't wait to see how much oil I get from this.

hehehe, Stoney will be seriously stoney.

Party at Stoneys house!!!!!!!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 21, 2007)

Damn Stoney that sounds like its gonna be some good stuff never tried it before whats the high like and how do u smoke it well good luck bro always like to see what u have going on over there  hey i heard that we have a strain named after u  well peace my friend nice seeing ya


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 21, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Damn Stoney that sounds like its gonna be some good stuff never tried it before whats the high like and how do u smoke it well good luck bro always like to see what u have going on over there hey i heard that we have a strain named after u well peace my friend nice seeing ya


 
Thanks Sticky. Well the high is about 20 to 1 or better, compared to the volume of the weed it's taken from. One drop of this stuff should stone me out pretty good....hehe.

They named a strain after me?

I gotta get some "Wasted Old Dude".

It's got to be good stuff!

Hhaahahahahahaa, I crack me up!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 21, 2007)

ya TBG name a strain after u check it out
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3620


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 21, 2007)

Hey man, does that mean I can stick my hands and feet into some concrete now? Imma star!

Hehe, I'm hoping that it's really really stoney weed!

I mean, I wish it was stoneys weed.

Yeah, that's it...

Bro's Grunt, ya'll gonna have to come down here and play with my gator! Couple of weeks here and you'll never want to go back to NY.

P.S. Bring about a pound or two of that Stoneybud with you....


----------



## vitocorleone (Jun 9, 2007)

No pictures? Awwww... I wanted to see all that black goop... 

I remember once I smoked hash oil all summer--it was my first year smoking...  man it was sooooo good.... tastes like graham crackers.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2007)

Gadzooks Stoney, You gonna start looking like something found outa the LaBrea tar pits, You made how much ?  sheesh bro !!!   I 'm thinkin follow the smell of the ISO, or look for the big mushroom cloud and follow the leader as we all head to your place for the party Dude, (dibs on the hammock) LOL.
 smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, it finally evaporated. I didn't think it would ever get done.

Tomorrow, I'll weigh my jar and then fill it with all the oil and powder mix. The consistency seems to be about like thick tar.

There's a lot of it.

I'll post the results...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey Stoney, How do they filter it untill it runs clear ?  We used to get great stuff back in the day remember ? Man I miss that.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 9, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Hey Stoney, How do they filter it untill it runs clear ? We used to get great stuff back in the day remember ? Man I miss that.
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
Are you talking about "Honey Oil"? Using the butane method is one way. I don't like the idea because of the explosive risks involved.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, that's what it was called, just never knew how they made it. Can't blame you on that butane stuff, bad as ether, make you end up on fire and running down the street like Pryor did. By the way what was the percentage on the ISO, I'm thinking 98% ??
Hey why no Teamspeak ?

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 10, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> They named a strain after me?
> 
> I gotta get some "Wasted Old Dude".
> 
> ...


 
And me too  ! 
Hey, Stoney, would you characterize this recipe as "industrial purposes only?"


----------



## halftoke (Jun 10, 2007)

All I got to say is, _*Day-umm!*_


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 11, 2007)

*Sounds like your gonna have a years supply of that stuff Stoney Bud.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sounds like your gonna have a years supply of that stuff Stoney Bud.  *


 
I hear that! I got busy yesterday and didn't finish the wieghing/putting into jar thing, so I still don't know how much I've got, but it looks like about a half cup or so. I think it'll last me for several years....hehe


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 12, 2007)

A baby jar full, is approx 112 grams of oil... or a qp..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 12, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> A baby jar full, is approx 112 grams of oil... or a qp..


 
If it were plain oil, I'm betting that you're right on target man.

There is a handful of keif mixed into it to make it like I want it. It has the consistency of thick tar.

One small drop wasted me tonight...

The other drop wasted my best friend.

hehe, no weighing tonight...hahahaahahaha

Stoney's way too buzzed.

Just a guess....I'd say there's about 500 drops at least....oh my! hahahahaahahaha Lions and tigers ang bears....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds like a Great little twist on an ol favorite... but yea.. i find a baby jar is the best to store a large amount of oil..... now you need to start gifting some of that goodness..LOL





			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> If it were plain oil, I'm betting that you're right on target man.
> 
> There is a handful of keif mixed into it to make it like I want it. It has the consistency of thick tar.
> 
> ...


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 13, 2007)

does it taste pretty harsh iam thinkin it would whats the colour like green or more of a black colour,sounds like you went for quantity rather than quality but yeah soundz like ya got a heap good on ya ,would love to see a pic Stoney


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh-Man Stoney, I can't take, it's been dry in this house for soooo looong.
 I keep finding myself looking for one of my home crafted pipes just for the smell of it. Soon bro soon. So you added some keif, and you had to mention it.
 My better half has been watching me build this box of mine and she see's me working like a mad man, sheesh, I'm just gonna blame you, LOL
   Hey !!! where are the pics bro, (although I might pass out from such torture) Ha-Ha some pics would be cool, what kind of bud did you throw into the mix?,  come on now put the bowl down and tell all. 
 smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 13, 2007)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> does it taste pretty harsh iam thinkin it would whats the colour like green or more of a black colour,sounds like you went for quantity rather than quality but yeah soundz like ya got a heap good on ya ,would love to see a pic Stoney


 
I'll post a pic as soon as I quit messing around and get it jar'd and weighed.

I used a pound of buds and a pound of shake to make it. The quality of the thc is maxed. It's not honey oil, it's hash oil. It's my belief that honey oil has a lesser amount of available thc than hash oil. With hash oil, every tiny bit of thc in the plant is extracted. With honey oil, you sacrifice some of the thc to make the oil clear and better tasting IMO.

This stuff is so strong, it's awesome. It's the same color as rich, dark, black hash. When I harvest, I always put a plastic sheet under the works. The kief I get off that sheet is what I put a handful of in the oil to solidify it. It works very, very good...hehe.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 13, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> some pics would be cool, what kind of bud did you throw into the mix?


 
A pound of Big Bud and another pound of leaf and when the oil was finished, I added a big handful of kief that was almost pure resin and pistils that were knocked off while harvesting and trimming the bud.

This stuff is as strong as it gets I think...

One drop equals one entire joint.

Stoney really likes this stuff...


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice Stoney, sounds like your having one hell of a time with that oil. So our of 2 pounds how much oil did you come out with?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 13, 2007)

Stoney..you want an easy way to do oil drops.. go to the smoke shop and get the coals they use for sheshia hookahs... you light the coal.. it burns for like 20-30 mins...and you just drop the oil drops on the coal.. hit it like a hot knife... it works quite well..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 13, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> Nice Stoney, sounds like your having one hell of a time with that oil. So our of 2 pounds how much oil did you come out with?


hehe, I still don't know man. Every time I get near it, I get so wasted that it still hasn't gotten done.

This weekend, I'm getting it finished! I'll post the results in this thread.

Man oh man is it good.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 13, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Stoney..you want an easy way to do oil drops.. go to the smoke shop and get the coals they use for sheshia hookahs... you light the coal.. it burns for like 20-30 mins...and you just drop the oil drops on the coal.. hit it like a hot knife... it works quite well..


That sounds good man. I like to put about a four hit piece of pot in the pipe and then a drop of oil on top of it. When I cook it with the lighter, the oil melts down into the pot and between them, I end up on my home planet...it's the only way I know to get there for a visit....hehe


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 13, 2007)

> One drop equals one entire joint.
> 
> Stoney really likes this stuff...


 
So would I, sounds very nice


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah what we do is just spott off a hot knife that ya heat up by sitting on a hot element from ya oven an just get a spring from a pen or even a pin or needle to scoop ya spott of oil on an make up a pipe to **** the smoke up through off ya hot knife.Hey KingKahuuna how much of ya iso is there left to evaporate before ya can smoke it up.I dont understand why you guys wait weeks for it to evaporate when you can just cook it off an youd have ya smokable oil within an hour or so its so simple


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 13, 2007)

Yo stonedsmithy, 
     Not me yet bro, I don't have anything going other than finishing my growbox, someone must be smoking, LOL  Stoney's got the wang-wang stuff he just finished making, and I so want to be there. But he ain't going to be around much I fear, He keeps going to his home planet, and I will be surprised if he gets a whole lot done for a while at least, Ha-Ha I mean really can you blame the man.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 13, 2007)

Hahahaha, youse guys....

You're right King. I'm having a blast with this stuff.

I waited three weeks or so for this stuff to finish.

I'm in no hurry. I still have almost an entire pound of Aurora Indica.

Hey stonedsmithy, I've seen oil smoked so many ways you wouldn't believe it. If I have oil.....I'll figure out a way to smoke it. hehe

The reason I do it the slow way is to prevent any degradation of the oil from excess heat. At 100 degrees F. , thc starts a degradation curve. The more heat, the more it degrades. Heat a jar of oil long enough and it would eventually be nothing but nasty oil with no high.

Your way and mine prolly have little difference in total high. I just like taking my time and maxing out my smoke.

Hey man, this stuff is maxed....

Check this out; A pound of Big Bud Buds. A pound of Big Bud and Snow White and Aurora Indica leaf and as much Snow White Kief as I could hold in one hand added to the oil before it evaped down. Stirred, not shaken....

Stoneys oil is bad....

hehe, Aurora Indica and that oil is a serious high.

Can you tell I'm kinda toasted now? hehe, I *am* toast.

Oh man! I have a LOT of this...


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 14, 2007)

man our you going to get pics  ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 14, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> man our you going to get pics ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 
Of the vat of oily goodness---or of Stoney laid out after a drop of his essential oil? 

Both would be great.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 14, 2007)

Yea where are the pics.... lets see that baby food jar...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 15, 2007)

Ha-Ha, I think that Stoney's gonna be a bit hard to contact all the way to his home planet. It's like a brand new fishing boat, or finally getting the $$$ windfall you have waited so long for. He finally got the good, and now I wouldn't be surprised if he wakes up to find he has been sleeping on the rug where he probably did a face plant after deciding one more drop ought to do it LOL.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, I scraped most of the oil/tar from the bowls and got 200 grams.

Maybe another 20-30 left in the bowls. I'm going to rinse it down one more time with ISO to consolidate it at the bottom where I can get to it better and evap it the last time.

Not much to take a pic of but two small cavier jars full of black stuff....

Yummmm


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

damn man thats crazy man


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

thats pretty good tho.. 2lbs of material..1lb bud 1lb shake..to make 1/2lb of oil..


----------



## imsoborednow (Jun 16, 2007)

That is soooo COOL ..........:cool2: Stoney.......Never seen anythang like it .....Whats this ISO you soaked it in?........




                                 :goodposting:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 16, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> thats pretty good tho.. 2lbs of material..1lb bud 1lb shake..to make 1/2lb of oil..


 
Don't forget I added a handful of keif. That adds weight to the oil.

It's a nice result tho'!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 16, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> That is soooo COOL ... Stoney...Never seen anythang like it ...Whats this ISO you soaked it in?


I soaked the weed in Isopropyl Alcohol. I had to use almost a gallon of it. It takes forever to evaporate, but as you can see, it's worth it.


----------



## Draston (Jun 16, 2007)

if only I had that kind of stuff to smoke on a large scale . those two jars would last me over a year... def.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nice Stoney Bud. Looks like your gonna be set with the ISO for sometime to come.   *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey thanks folks. Yeah, I shouldn't be needing any more hash oil for at least a year or two or three...

I didn't think of it, but nothing in my first pics shows the relational size to anything. Heck, those jars could be the size of a thimble...hahahaha

Here's a couple more pics with a pack of rolling papers next to it to show width and height of the jars.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 16, 2007)

NOOOO- NOOOOOO Don't do it Stoney, Don't touch that wonderful looking goooo. Someone who is a self pro-claimed expert needs to test it thoroughly, over an extended period of time to make absolutly certain, that it is ok, but more,  it needs to do the job, and as a self sacrificing man I volunteer to place myself at your disposal to insure that it meets all your aspirations and expectations. 
   This will of coarse require my fullest attention, and since I know that I can give it my all, you can rest assured it will be tested rigorlessly. So there you are, when do I start ?  LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 16, 2007)

Hahahahaa, KingK, you're cracking me up!

<Stoney takes a bigggggg hit of oil soaked Aurora Indica>:bong:

Here, ya wanna hit?:48:


MyBad


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh ouch, 
   Then there was the cruelest torture that he could endure, The party dude drew in deeply,  a concentrated puff of the life giving smoke, and as his personal tester stood there dumb founded, the party dude trembled slightly, His eye twitched for a moment, and then as if by magic a smile slowly came over his countenance. The tester knew that this was no ordinary stuff, and somehow, some way he must get his hands on it. 
   For now though the tester must endure, must hang on to whatever was left of his will power, and not go screaming off into the night, for the day will arrive when He can create his own, The tester (sniffles) but keeps his chin up. The party dude makes contact with his home planet and within moments is gone. This same scene will most likely repeat itself over and over again. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Stoney, Ha-Ha-Ha I couldn't help it dude,LOL  It's too much fun.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 16, 2007)

Yo Stoney,

  That does bring up a good question though. Had you been saving those leaves for very long, (at least the duration of yer grow) ?? and if you did, how did you keep them from turning moldy especially if they were all ground up as you went along ???
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Stoney,
> 
> That does bring up a good question though. Had you been saving those leaves for very long, (at least the duration of yer grow) ?? and if you did, how did you keep them from turning moldy especially if they were all ground up as you went along ???
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
I dry them in an open, air conditioned room on trays. When they're nice and crispy, I put them into a food processor until they're powder. Then it's into a gallon baggie until further processing. This baggie was almost a half years worth from three different crops, mothers that were expired and toppings. I don't waste much.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Stoney,
 Once again thanks for the heads up on my growbox. Well I thought for certain that you were drying real well, but grinding it up that well was a bit of a surprise. many things I have never done, but God I love to learn, and I am not willing to waste. Man I think back over all the years at what I have thrown out, WoW, the things I have not done for ignorance. can't wait to try my hand at it. Been watching a few good videos on it, but your explanations just seem to make more sense. Thanks Dude.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah man, I grind them up to conserve space mostly. I was finding that I had a HUGE pile and bag after bag of leaf...

You wouldn't believe how much dried leaf reduces to a pound of powder. It ends up being a tiny little gallon baggie from 4-6 lawn bags of leaf.

I had the stuff running out of my ears.


----------



## vitocorleone (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice one...... 
Love that hash oil... Wish I could give it a try..  Rock on, Stoney.....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats nice Stoney! Smoke a bowl of Aur Ind dipped in it for me.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah Stoney nice effort mate the colour of it has come out sweet,i thought it might of been more greener looking (which is bad )but i take it its the colour of that little browny,gold coloured spot on the lid in the pic,so yeah nice nice.If those papers are roughly around the same size as zig zag papers that oil ya got there would be worth around $2000nz for one of those containers an would be double that if it where capped up an sold that wa, so hell yeah you got a fear bit aight good stuff mate caint wait to see ya next brew up wicked


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, I do like the way this one turned out. I'll have oil for some time now.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 18, 2007)

That'll put hairs on your chest


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 18, 2007)

great job Stoney, "master of the arts"lol.i`d love to  give it a try but i`ll need to get the bud to do it first! where can you  pick up the ISO stuff?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

> where can you pick up the ISO stuff?


I think iso is rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 18, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I think iso is rubbing alcohol.


yep can be had at any pharmacy....get the 98% dries faster and extracts better....but is more flammable so be careful.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah you can also get it from places that sell cleaning stuff because some iso has another additive which makes ya oil taste like utter bum lol


----------



## Tarcisius (Jun 24, 2007)

**** son, that's a lot of high times


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow Stoney, looks like you're set for a while now. Take a hit for me! Take care and happy smoking! i know you'll have lots of it.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 3, 2007)

Man, I'm not sure how I missed all these replies. The older I get, the more I like to get stoned.

Who'd figger?

This oil is the most potent smoke I've ever done. I think I'm going to have to donate a pound of weed to the oil on each strain...

This is almost too good to believe. 

Yo, beam me up now...I'm ready


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

wow, donate some to me! LOL..well i never knew it'd be THAT potent. But wow it sounds like a great smoke. I think one day i'll have to try this. You did a great job stoney!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 3, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> wow, donate some to me!


 
Ok, I've rubbed a bunch of it on the screen...

Do ya feel it yet?

isaah


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 3, 2007)

i feel my face hurting from pressing it on the moniter, other than that, nothing!  haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 19, 2007)

I keep inhaling, but nothing yet (sigh)

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## walter (Jul 19, 2007)

The Hash Oil Is A Big Thing Here In Ontario, We Call It Lube, Or Just Oil,, You Could Buy It By The Gram, 5-er, Or Baby Jar,, Its About 10bucks A Gram,, Their Is Green Lube Or Honey Lube,, Honey Lube Is From The First Rinse Witch Is Pretty Much The Coler Of Honey Green Is Second Rinse Or Third Rinse,, We Also Have Good Hash ,, We Call Black,, Nice Soft Black Hash ,, Its Not Just Compressed Crystle,, Its Actual Hash Put Threw The Bagging Prosess ,, The Compressed Crystal Hash That Most People Call Hash Is Good Yes ,, But A Real Good Homade Hash Used From The Whole Plant Threw The Bagging Prosses Is An Awsome Hash You Brew Bottle Tokes With,, Or If You Smoke In A Joint It Is Real Creamy And A Real Good Taste And Very Smooth,


----------



## Hick (Jul 23, 2007)

> Its Not Just Compressed Crystle,, Its Actual Hash Put Threw The Bagging Prosess ,, The Compressed Crystal Hash That Most People Call Hash Is Good Yes ,, But A Real Good Homade Hash Used From The Whole Plant Threw The Bagging Prosses Is An Awsome Hash You Brew Bottle Tokes With,,



"bagging process"..bubble bags???
that is exactly what bubble bags do..."collect the "crystals" (trichomes) Nothing else...there is no 'extraction' of any oils or anything useing bubble bags. They produce pure hash..pure thc...less the minute amouts of plant that may sift through, the cleanest, most pure, .."bubbles" when smoked.


----------



## walter (Jul 23, 2007)

yes thats true what i meant was its not just compressed crystals out of a bud buster or somthing like that


----------

